# BUSH HOG rotary cutter rear wheel shaft problem



## lonewolf (Jul 28, 2012)

My rotary cutter rear wheel shaft has been wearing out right below the top pin, it is also wearing on the hole at the top where the sleeve goes through the square tubing. I looked at a parts list thinking there should be a grommet or something to keep the shaft centered and not wobbling in the sleeve, but the parts list only shows the rear wheel shaft going through the sleeve in the square tubing held on with the top pin. I cannot figure out what is going on but there is play between the shaft and sleeve. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy lonewolf, welcome to the tractor forum.

The "play" between the shaft and sleeve is due to wear from mowing. There should be a grease zerk through the sleeve to provide lubrication. When you can no longer tolerate the play, weld a new sleeve into the square tubing, and weld a new shaft to the tail wheel. Another possibility is to install some bushings top and bottom into the sleeve. 

As for the top wear, install a heavy washer below the pin to absorb this wear. You can probably find such a washer at Tractor Supply stores.

Does your tail wheel flop around a lot as you are mowing? If so, you might make an adjustment to put more a little more weight on it at your preferred cutting height settings.


----------

